# Your in a Humvee and its 108°....



## Daniel G (Jul 19, 2016)

Talking to your squad leader and you having a fck-marry-kill discussion and the rest of the crew is laughing when you hear that zipping-crack and the gunner drops down and yells "Holy fck!"
Your squad leaders tone changes, "where'd it come from!!?"
The comms start making the distinct beeps with chatter.
The gunner replies, "7'0clock somewhere, i didnt see it!!!"

Radios traffic is going nuts, when you look at your twelve o'clock.
You grab your squad leader by the collar and say, "WHO THE FCK IS THAT??!!"
He looks and you're booth staring at someone in ACU's on the ground flopping in panic and shock trying get to their feet.

He gets on the radio, and while he's on comms you yell, "get us over there, pull me up clean-side".
He tells the driver,"Go-Go-Go"
As your pulling up, comms light up, "Bravo-32 is engaging enemy contact". Your gunner can see the structure being engaged on the other side of the neighboorhood. Now he's joining in. Your squad leader says, "its those Red Wing reserve MP's. Doc, jump to the fire seat and get ready!!"

You pull up, you can hear gun trucks engaging, you find a 180-ish lb male with full body armor screaming. You see blood on his left leg. Its not heavy. It has an exit.
Another humvee pulls up for corner protection. Your SAM splinting and packing with kerlex, tampaxes, and an Isreali.  A female jumps out with an Aide bag. "You tell her, he's stable, its in and out. He's a priorty at best." Hes screaming. You look at his rank and see a black bar, you yell.... "Get the fck up, sir.C'mon get up!!" She takes him and they drive off. Gun fire is still going but it you feel covered.

You jump back to your humvee, and commands tells you hold, be on the look out for a vehicle(not really helpful).
Your squad leader doesnt feel safe and makes the call to displace. He asserts, "lets razor that road and move. DOC, YOUR ON ME."
Pull up to the road with your squad lead, head to the rear of the humvee, grab razor wire, and start laying it across the road. Your running back and then.....

Something hits you in the face. You fall to the ground......


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## OnceAnEMT (Jul 19, 2016)

ABCs.


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 19, 2016)

Ok....peace out girl scout. Not sure what else to say to the scenario...


----------



## Tigger (Jul 19, 2016)

This is all I can think of.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 19, 2016)

Sounds like somebody plays a lot of airsoft.


----------



## Summit (Jul 20, 2016)

Are you working on your next NYT best seller?

Or is this a Choose Your Own Adventure book?


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 20, 2016)

Yeah...We're going to go ahead and close this one for now OP. If you'd like to make this an EMS scenario, feel free to PM a community leader and we can discuss re-opening it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

